# Need help changing rear drum brakes on 2000 kia sephia



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

I need to change out the rear brakes on a friends car as payback for something she helped me out with before. 

She got all the parts I told her too, (new drums, shoes, springs, wheel cylinders, new brake fluid) 

Now what I need from you guys is a good DIY article, and to know what tools I need. I have done most of the work on my car before, but have never worked on drum brakes. 

all info is appriciated.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

WTF:screwy:...DIY for KIA brakes on Vortex?:eek
1) Jack up car..jackstands optional...sounds like you live on the edge!
2) Remove wheel
3) Remove brake drum
4) Remove brake shoes, springs etc..
As they say in the KIA shop manual..."To install new parts, simply reverse the removal sequence."
Good luck!:


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

spitpilot said:


> WTF:screwy:...DIY for KIA brakes on Vortex?:eek
> 1) Jack up car..jackstands optional...sounds like you live on the edge!
> 2) Remove wheel
> 3) Remove brake drum
> ...



lol well I am aware of this much. From what I recall the platform is very similar to the same vintage escort/protege, so I dont think it will be too difficult, but any other advice or writeups?


----------

